
Ask HN: Where can I find a “literary” equivalent to HN? - aaachilless
In other words: I come to HN because I&#x27;m a programmer and love technology, I come to X because I&#x27;m a writer and love language. What are some good values for X?
======
nburr
LitHub is a very popular destination.

[http://lithub.com](http://lithub.com)

~~~
aaachilless
LitHub looks interesting but it's more of a publication than a forum, yeah?

~~~
nburr
Definitely, although it does have some forum-style characteristics. TTBOMK,
there isn't an _exact_ equivalent of HN for literature lovers, and that's
likely due to the target demographic.

------
itamarst
[https://write.narwhal.space/](https://write.narwhal.space/) maybe?

~~~
aaachilless
Looks very similar to HN but, at a first glance, I don't see much activity
there? would your experience contradict this observation?

